# No S#!T there I was!



## Quea (Mar 26, 2017)

As I've been reading through this site, I've found that between the copious amounts of knowledge and wisdom to be found, there's also plenty of interesting experiences to find. 

So, I thought I'd make a post about those stories. I'm a wannabe, so I don't have any, of course, but I thought that plenty of wannabes and even current or former guys would like to hear a good story or two. 

Obviously nothing that's too personal to share or anything, just a "man this day sucked in particular" type of story.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2017)

This one time, at band camp....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Quea said:


> As I've been reading through this site, I've found that between the copious amounts of knowledge and wisdom to be found, there's also plenty of interesting experiences to find.
> 
> So, I thought I'd make a post about those stories. I'm a wannabe, so I don't have any, of course, but I thought that plenty of wannabes and even current or former guys would like to hear a good story or two.
> 
> Obviously nothing that's too personal to share or anything, just a "man this day sucked in particular" type of story.



Often times one needs a certain amount of basic experience to begin to understand what is being told.

Put another way, if I were to tell a "war story" from my part of the hood, it would take a couple of pages of explaining the basics so you might have a hint of what is really being told. I think the same holds true for others. You are not seeing war stories here for a reason, and I don't see your request opening up the floodgates.

I'll leave this open for a while, but I think we'll wind up closing it out. Let's see what is said.


----------



## Quea (Mar 26, 2017)

Understood, I'll get some experience then ask again. Thanks


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 26, 2017)

We'll give it some time, I know where you are coming from. No worries over this either way.

ETA: I was not posting to slap you down, but to give you a frame of reference.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 26, 2017)

I know I've told random stories all over this site in the past decade or so.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 26, 2017)

There I was, facing five men in a street fight I felt quite comfortable with...


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 26, 2017)

There I was in Iraq....and the damn Green Beans coffee house was out of half and half...WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> There I was, facing five men in a street fight I felt quite comfortable with...



What kind of training did you have to fall back on exactly?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 26, 2017)

I think we'll put this to bed.


----------

